# Antsebants is here



## Antsebants (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm Sebastian, half ant keeper half mantis keeper, I love insects but these two fascinate me a lot, their colours, behaviours ect. I've recently started with mantids, my first species I've ever kept is theopropus elegans nymphs at L2 and are now L6! Also getting brunneria Borealis and 3 Rhombodera stalii L2-3 nymphs, located in Quebec and would love to hear about mantis sellers out here in Canada!

(Theopropus elegans L5 nymph picture, MY picture, I use Canon Rebel Eos XSI and canon 60mm f2.8)


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 26, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Feb 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Awesome photo


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 28, 2021)

welcome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi!


----------

